# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  LuDo Koi : MATSUE KOHAKU Keeping Contest with Breeder Certificate

## Saung Koi

*Varietas Kohaku dari Farm di Jepang, MATSUE KOI FARM
Sebanyak 38 Ekor* *dengan Sertifikat dari Breeder Matsue*

*Keeping Contest kali ini dibagi menjadi 2 Group, yaitu :
- Group A 18 ekor dg range size 40 s/d 49 cm, start lelang Rp. 1.300.000,- kelipatan Rp. 100.000,-
- Group B 20 ekor dg range size 31 s/d 39 cm, start lelang Rp. 1.000.000,- kelipatan Rp. 100.000,-*

Peraturan KC :
1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai 17 Maret 2013 hingga 17 September 2013
2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada *18 Maret 2013 mulai pukul 12.00 wsk* sampai dengan *25 Maret 2013 pukul 20.10 wsk* dengan tambahan waktu bid 10 menit, 
jika dlm kurun waktu 20.00 s/d 20.10 tidak ada yang bid, maka lelang dinyatakan selesai, dst
3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan sudah tercantum diatas.*
4. Foto FINAL selesai masa periode keeping contest paling lambat diposting di http://www.koi-s.org ato dikirim ke [email protected] pada 20 September 2013 dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di http://www.koi-s.org pada 25 September 2013
 5. Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:
a. Juara  :First: : 5% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai
b. Juara  :Second: : 3% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai
c. Juara  :Third: : 2% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai
6. 3% hasil penjualan untuk Koi-s
7.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari, jika   pemenang lelang tidak konfirm smp 3 hari, akan diberikan kepada pemenang   kedua ato ketiga
8. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam ( ditanggung pemenang lelang )

*) Panitia berhak merubah/menambahkan peraturan yang ada untuk kepentingan banyak pihak dalam acara keeping contest ini. 

Foto-foto Matsue Kohaku 

*GROUP A :*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*GROUP B :*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*Tapi sabar dulu ya...buat pemanasan dulu...sambil minum coffee* :Ranger: *
Mulai balapan hari Senin, 18 Maret 2013 pukul 12:00 pm waktu server koi-s
Jika ada bidding sebelum tanggal tersebut, maka dinyatakan tidak sah.*  :Nono: *
Thanx...Salam DODO KOI & LUDO KOI*  :Yo:

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

A9 - 1.4jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

A1 1,3jt 
B10 1,1jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## donim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

om abi makasih

temen2 makasih buat supportnya di acara kita

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## angma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*GROUP A :*
# A1 Rp. 2.300.000,- by themdfk
# A2 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A3 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A4 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A5 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A6 Rp. 1.300.000,- by thanafi27
# A7 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A8 Rp. 1.400.000,- by Buddy Torres Cinere Jakarta (via dodokoi)
# A9 Rp. 1.800.000,- by angma
# A10 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A11 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Ipan
# A12 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A13 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A14 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A15 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A16 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A17 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A18 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Ipan

*GROUP B :*
# B1 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B2 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B3 Rp. 1.200.000,- by Buddy Torres Cinere Jakarta (via dodokoi)
# B4 Rp. 1.300.000,- by orca
# B5 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Robby Iwan
# B6 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Buddy Torres Cinere Jakarta (via dodokoi)
# B7 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B8 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B9 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B10 Rp. 1.100.000,- by wankoi
# B11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B12 Rp. 1.000.000,- by eyp.9706
# B13 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B14 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B15 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B16 Rp. 1.000.000,- by Ridwan sm
# B17 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B18 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B19 Rp. 1.100.000,- by Buddy Torres Cinere Jakarta (via dodokoi)
# B20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## henkois

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

B5 : 1,6 jt

----------


## farel-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mikaelsebastian : A1 2.6 jt


Dony Lesmana A1 2,7 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gaming

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

B 4 ....
B18 1jt
B19  1.4

----------


## si808

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Godean Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Godean Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> B1, B7, B8, B13, B14, B17, B18


Om Gaming...B11 gak sekalian Om...??
Btw, Thanx ya supportnya

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> B 4 ....
> B18 1jt
> B19  1.4


takut dibanting...  :Biggrin1:   ::

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wiyonggo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

b19  1,5jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## si808

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

> coba cek di " spam folder " nya.....
> 
> 
> untuk status nick 2onny  masih " user awaiting email confirmation ".....



waahhh...dah lancar neehh...thnxxxx bgt yaaa om momod....

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

A9 1,9
b12 1,2

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

B16>>>>>>>>>>>>>>1,2Jt

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Humblefisherman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

B4 - 1.7 Jt

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Humblefisherman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyuhidayat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ito

B3. 1.7 jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Humblefisherman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Humblefisherman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

A4 : 2,2juta

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## donim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

A7 4.5Jt
Msh Sempat?

----------


## Moch Syaiful

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

A11 ipan 2.5
A18 ipan 2.1
B10 ipan 1.9
B19 ipan 1.9

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Moch Syaiful

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

A11 by ipan 2.7

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Moch Syaiful

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> Om ipan nyerahh dehh ampuuuunnn wkqqkqkkq


 :Heh:  Tau rasa dikejar" om ipan wkwkwkwk

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Moch Syaiful

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

A9 2.7 ikuttttt

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Moch Syaiful

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Boleh Diupdate Gak Yah?

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Moch Syaiful

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Moch Syaiful

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*GROUP A :*
# A1 Rp. 4.600.000,- by 9KOI
# A2 Rp. 1.300.000,- by allicante
# A3 Rp. 1.600.000,- by wawanwae
# A4 Rp. 2.200.000,- by osvaldia
# A5 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Dr. Rony via Lukas
# A6 Rp. 1.500.000,- by Humblefisherman
# A7 Rp. 4.800.000,- by cuber
# A8 Rp. 1.600.000,- by Humblefisherman
# A9 Rp. 2.900.000,- by eyp.9706
# A10 Rp. 1.300.000,- by agusta_17
# A11 Rp. 3.600.000,- by bank ipoel
# A12 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Dr. Rony
# A13 Rp. 1.300.000,- by ...
# A14 Rp. 1.400.000,- by tri cun da
# A15 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Bank Ipoo
# A16 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Dr. Rony via Lukas
# A17 Rp. 1.300.000,- by enos
# A18 Rp. 2.100.000,- by ipan

*GROUP B :*
# B1 Rp. 1.300.000,- by donim
# B2 Rp. 1.100.000,- by ceem
# B3 Rp. 1.700.000,- by Ito
# B4 Rp. 1.900.000,- by demmy
# B5 Rp. 1.700.000,- by orca
# B6 Rp. 1.200.000,- by ceem
# B7 Rp. 1.200.000,- by Dr. Rony via Lukas
# B8 Rp. 1.200.000,- by Dr. Rony via Lukas
# B9 Rp. 1.600.000,- by 2onny
# B10 Rp. 2.700.000,- by cuber
# B11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by ...
# B12 Rp. 1.500.000,- by eyp.9706
# B13 Rp. 1.200.000,- by Dr. Rony via Lukas
# B14 Rp. 1.200.000,- by Dr. Rony via Lukas
# B15 Rp. 1.200.000,- by wankoi
# B16 Rp. 1.300.000,- by wankoi
# B17 Rp. 1.300.000,- by Ramto
# B18 Rp. 1.300.000,- by tri cun da
# B19 Rp. 2.100.000,- by ipan
# B20 Rp. 1.000.000,- by pujiono

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

A7 4.8Jt
B10 3Jt

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

B19 ipan 2.3

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

a4 2.3 by allicante

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## osvaldia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ramto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ito

B3. 1.9 jt

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cuber

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Selesai....

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> *# B11 Rp. 1.000.000,- by enos
> Bisa gak Om? Baru bisa conect nih..
> Semalam mendung internetnya susah.
> *


Bisa Om...thanx ya...

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

> , cakep bgt om ipan...... salut keeping skillnya ....


tapi saya ga bisa keeping asagi om..ajarin donk... ::  2minggu push grow 4x sehari di kolam 30ton dengan 17 ekor. :: 




> hebat banget


Bisa aja om Freakers yg 35 - 40 beni rada pecah dikit..tp body kelihatan lebih bulat cuma sepertinya lebih tumbuh ke badan bagian atas normal ga ya..:O

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

alamat saung-nya dimana Om, mau liat yg laen

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Matsue kohaku B4 size 50 cm female

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> whahaha.. om rizal uda marah ni.. 
> om demmyu, titip di om Rizal dech kalau gitu.. pasti tambah ok
> tinggal request aja kohakunya mau tetep kohaku, mau jadi sanke, atau mau jadi showa atau mau jadi ikan duyung..


begini ini niiih... kalau suhu lagi merendah melulu  :Doh: 

ampun Koko Tri... ngga gangguin Ko Demmy lagi d  :Tongue:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Update  A11 start from 41cm
> size 50cm ga mau nambah lg mungkin harus mengurangi populasi..
> 
> 
> 
> B19 start from 39cm
> 44cm ga mau lebih lagi... siroji menguning padahal ga pernah kasih colour..



seharus nya bisa om, body mendukung untuk Lebih gede, apa lagi yang ke dua....
transfer aja ke Tangerang om ipan hehehe hehehehehe hehe

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hoooooooray

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> Semua uda pada latah y


latah kenapa pak?

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

ikut grup c 67cm.... :Bowl:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DrRony

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> kelas C saya gcnya soalnya pesertanya cm sendiri hahaha
> grow masi mayan keliatannya


Wkwkwkwk... dahsyat om..

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> setuju pak
> 
> berapa berat om demmy + saya .... sebelum dan sesudah makan bakmi di gang paledang?


Wakakakakaka.... hadiahnya apa niii?  :Rofl:

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Final Update ( Besok Pengumuman Juara )

GROUP A :*

*A1 - 60 cm*
 

*A2 - 54 cm*
 

*A5 - 53 cm*
 

*A8 - 52 cm*
 

*A11 - 50 cm*
 

*
GROUP B :*

*B4 - 50 cm*
 

*B7 - 49 cm*
 

*B14 - 54 cm*
 

*B19 - 44 cm*
 

Hadiah bagi pemenang keeping contest adalah sebagai berikut:

*GROUP A*
a. Juara  :First: : 5% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai : Rp. 2.075.000,-
b. Juara  :Second: : 3% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai : Rp. 1.245.000,-
c. Juara  :Third: : 2% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai : Rp. 830.000,-


*GROUP B*
a. Juara  :First: : 5% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai : Rp. 1.430.000,-
b. Juara  :Second: : 3% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai : Rp. 858.000,-
c. Juara  :Third: : 2% dari hasil penjualan berupa uang tunai : Rp. 572.000,-

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Hasil Penjurian LuDo Koi Matsue Keeping Contest*

*Juri 1 :
Kriteria: quality development (before-after), performance (after), grow (before-after)

GRUP A
Juara 1 - A1
Juara 2 - A2
Juara 3 - A11

GRUP B
Juara 1 - B4
Juara 2 - B19
Juara 3 - B14
*

*Juri 2 :*
*A1 is first because it has the best overall with good body, color and pattern. 
A2 is second because it has a good head shape and body. But the color color finishing is not yet well and pattern is bit simple.
**A11 is third because the color is well finished but the body is not strong enough.
**
B7 is first because the hi is better finishing than others and better overall.*
*B19 is second to b7 because the white group is too yellowish.*
*B14 is third because the hi on the second step is buried.

Juri 3 :
Group a:
Juara 1: a1 ... The best in grow + quality
Juara 2: a2 good grow and nice quality
Juara 3: a11 good color

Group b:
Juara 1: b4 .... The best in group
Juara 2: b7 ok development
Juara 3: b14 .... Ok development + good shiroji
*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> selamat kepada semua pemenang


Om PrinZe...kalah di point
Next time boleh dicoba lg ya...
Btw...B14 ikannya bagus...pertahanin Om...siapa tau 6 bulan kedepan tambah ok ikannya

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> om epoe nggak boleh nanya gitu...ora ilok.
> ada ikan yg male nggak ya?


*
ada ikan Male nggak ya?* persis sama ..................................................  .. :Cry:

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

